# CX-1 after 3 years....Si!



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been putting about 10k miles per year on my CX-1 with DurAce. My only build problem with this bike in all that time has been one faulty headset bearing, which I heard was later revised, after my bike's early build.

I've been spending winters in the desert's and mountains of So. Cal, around Mt. Palomar and Mt. Laguna and riding really pretty hard with lots of good riders. The CX-1 has been perfect at all times...A great 'stage race' type bike...does everything very well indeed and is never 'fussy'....Yes, there are bikes a little lighter, but they break. They need warranty work. They are often in need of bottom brackets and they wobble and crack....The CX-1? No. This 'workmanlike' day to day performance is really important when you are traveling...It sucks when you can't ride because something breaks on your bike........

When you do need to adjust or change a component on the CX-1, the frame has *durable* construction to work with...Titanium in the BB and seat tube and head tube....You don't have to be super careful to not ruin the frame....Real dropouts, too...I'll take the extra few ounces in exchange for dependable performance, any day.

this bike has been a pleasure to own, race and ride...only one minor 'nit' I would pick is the derailuer hanger screws aren't up to the rest of the bike's strength standards...They could have used a bit larger screws. I ended up using an oversized screw with a small nut on one of my mounting screws after it loosened up over a season and I stripped the treads while tightening it back up....

I've had almost every other high end frame over the years, and this has been the most dependable ever...both in ride characteristics and in ease of day to day, race to race maintainance. good bikes...


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Gnarly: Have you had the chance to ride any of the lugged Colnago frames (C40, EPS, C59 etc)? If so, I am wondering how the ride of the CX-1 compares to them.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the review


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I had my CX-1 since 2010 and had no issues with it other than some corroding in one of the cable stops. 

I built a 2012 Synapse 2012 Hi-Mod last year for purposes of distance rides. After riding it through 3 tough centuries, I decided to take the CX-1 for the 4th. The CX-1 was just better overall... After 110 miles, I was still comfortable but felt stronger because the CX-1 just responds so much better to each stroke. After that, I sold the Synapse.

Now building a C59 with Dura-Ace Di2 and Zipp 303's.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the update. Post pics when you have the C59 built


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

View attachment 276518


Gnarly 928 said:


> this bike has been a pleasure to own, race and ride...only one minor 'nit' I would pick is the derailuer hanger screws aren't up to the rest of the bike's strength standards...They could have used a bit larger screws.


Interesting... This is the only issue I have had to deal with on my CX-1 as well. Other than that she has been working flawlessly. Here is a recent pic after some new wheels I got at a huge discount.


----------

